# [HowTo]-Einrichten des Tray Clients



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

Hier möchte ich euch, die es noch nicht wissen wie es geht, zeigen wie der Folding at Home Single-Core Tray Client eingerichtet wird. Dieser Vorgang ist weniger komplex als die Einrichtung des SMP Clients wesshalb ich mich hier auf die wichtigsten Schritte beschränken werde.
Die Erläuterung erfolgt an der Version 6.10beta3. Dieser verfügt über keinen Viewer und ist ein wenig schneller als die Version mit Viewer!

Schritt 1:
Als erstes müsst ihr euch natürlich den Client runterladen (im Anhang), da ihr sonst nix habt womit ihr falten oder was ihr einrichten könnt.

Schritt 2:
Nun müsst ihr den Clienten installieren und zwar wäre es am besten ihr installiert ihn direkt in einem Ordner auf eurer Systempartition (zB C:/TrayCore0), da es so am wenigsten Probleme gibt.

Schritt 3:
Jetzt Startet ihr den Clienten, indem ihr die Verknüpfung, die bei der Installation im Startmenü angelegt wurde, öffnet um ihn einzurichten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daraufhin öffnet sich zuerst ein Konfiguratiosfenster im dem ihr euren Benutzernamen und natürlich die Teamnummer *70335 *eingebt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach öffnet ihr die Registerkarte _Advanced _und stellt es so ein wie unten auf dem Bild beschrieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 4:
Der Client sollte sich nach einem Klick auf OK eine Workunit (WU) vom Server holen und Anfangen zu rechnen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FERTIG!
Ich bin immer für Anregungen, Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge offen!



*Bei Problemen biete ich Hilfe über ICQ und TeamViewer an. Bei Bedarf bitte PN an mich.*


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Einrichten des Tray Cllients*

Auch fein, erneutes *GRATS* von mir


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Einrichten des Tray Cllients*

mist da war wohl jemand schneller als ich! nö ist alles drin was es zu wissen geben sollte..

meine Ergänzung der Betatray Client beinhaltet keinen Viewer und(meine Vermutung) er ist auch einwenig schneller als der normale Tray..


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Einrichten des Tray Cllients*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> mist da war wohl jemand schneller als ich! nö ist alles drin was es zu wissen geben sollte..
> 
> meine Ergänzung der Betatray Client beinhaltet keinen Viewer und(meine Vermutung) er ist auch einwenig schneller als der normale Tray..


 Du kannst ja den HowTo zur Consolen Version machen.
Das mit dem Viewer hab ich ergänzt thx für die Info!


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

Console mache ich dann muss noch einwenig suchen brauche dafür noch was...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Console mache ich dann muss noch einwenig suchen brauche dafür noch was...


 Was brauchst du den dafür noch vll kann ich dir ja helfen.


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juli 2008)

Schön gemacht von dir
dickes Lob von mir


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Schön gemacht von dir
> dickes Lob von mir


 thx


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

ich arbeite grad am console muss nochmal anfangen..mein windows ist abgestürzt..


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich arbeite grad am console muss nochmal anfangen..mein windows ist abgestürzt..


 MAch es doch so: schreibe erstmal alles in Word vor, speichere ca. alle 2 min und kopiere es dann in den Thread rein. Ich mach das bei größeren Sachen (wie die HowTo's) auch so, wie man zB an der Schriftart Oben sieht.


----------



## Bestia (30. August 2008)

*64Bit F@H?*

Diesen Beitrag bitte löschen.


----------



## Gast3737 (30. August 2008)

was bist du für einer? wenn du nicht aufhörst zu nerven, wird es am Mod gemeldet...Geduld ist eine Tugend...


----------



## Bestia (30. August 2008)

Das war doch nicht bös gemeint, wollts halt nur wissen.
"wenn du nicht aufhörst zu nerven", was soll denn das, einmal frag ich nu.


----------



## Mitch (11. September 2008)

weiß jemand, wie ich den cpu tray client dazu überreden kann immer automatisch auf dem zweiten kern zu rechnen?
ich hab schon alles mögliche probiert und bin mit meinem latein am ende.
ich habe einen opteron170@2,5GHz und nebenbei den GPUv2 client auf meiner 8800GTS 512 laufen.
momentan starte ich den cpu-client immer manuell, was mir aber auf dauer zu mühsam ist, da die punkte natürlich echt wenig sind im vergleich mit der gpu.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2008)

Du kannst im Task-Manager dem Client einen Kern zuweisen.


----------



## Mitch (11. September 2008)

Mitch schrieb:


> momentan starte ich den cpu-client immer manuell, was mir aber auf dauer zu mühsam ist, da die punkte natürlich echt wenig sind im vergleich mit der gpu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2008)

Autostart?...Verknüpfung da rein und fertig..


----------



## Mitch (11. September 2008)

Mitch schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wie ich den cpu tray client dazu überreden kann immer automatisch auf dem zweiten kern zu rechnen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2008)

ändere die Mashine-id=2 (beim Tray) und Mashine-id=1 (beim GPU2)

und zwar so beim TRAY:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitch (11. September 2008)

danke, dass du meine fragestellung doch noch gelesen hast. 

das habe ich aber leider auch schon versucht (in mehreren varianten), aber der cpu client lässt sich immer wieder auf dem ersten core nieder.
ich habe das problem mittlerweile mit einem zusatztool "gelöst", was ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte.
easytoolz nennt sich das ganze und das erlaubt es(, neben einigen anderen funktionen, die man zum glück deaktivieren kann)  festzulegen, dass ein prozess immer auf 'nen bestimmten kern festgelegt wird, sobald er läuft.
wenn die aktuelle wu durch ist, wird der cpu client aber wohl sowieso wieder deaktiviert. zumindest solange ich noch nicht heizen muss und die wärme sinnvoll nutzen könnte.
über eine lösung ohne zusätzliche tools wäre ich aber dennoch erfreut.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2008)

eine Lösung gibt es dafür nicht, das liegt am windows, weil fast jedes Prog auf dem ersten Kern ausgeführt wird..das ist doch eigentlich egal auf welchen Kern es rechnet..wenn es die ID2 gestetzt hat nutzt es mehr den zweiten Kern sobald auf dem ersten mehr Auslastung herrscht..


----------



## Mitch (11. September 2008)

das arbeiten am pc ist dann aber, zumindest bei mir, spürbar unbequemer.
da ich aber nun zumindest weiß, dass es "von haus aus" nicht besser geht habe ich wohl die für mich einfachste lösung gefunden.
danke.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2008)

bei mir hier auf der Arbeit und auch zu hause gibt es beim falten nie Probleme..was nicht so gut ist nebenbei spielen oder Grafikprogramme laufen lassen..das verträgt sich nicht..deshalb kann ich deine Aussage bezüglich der Unbequämlichkeit nicht nachvollziehen. die Falterei bückt sich  immer fleißig allen anderen Programmen..


----------



## Chris (11. September 2008)

hi,is das mit vista x64 auch möglich,die falterei.....da irgendwie alles x86 prog.sind


----------



## FeuRenard (11. September 2008)

klar, klappt fast alles, ohne unterschied


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2008)

Alle Windows x64 haben nen Modus mit dem Namen "WOW64" (Windows on Windows 64). Damit laufen (fast) alle 32bitter auch auf nem x64 Betriebssystem. Bei mir laufen alle Clients auf x64-Systemen.


----------



## MESeidel (11. September 2008)

@Mitch

Warum soll der Client nur auf dem 2. Kern laufen?


1. Mit der Option "do NOT lock cores to specific CPU" sollte der Client auf jeden Fall alle Kerne nutzen, nicht nur den 1.

2. Wechselt Windows (jedes moderne Multitasking fähige Betriebssystem) ständig die Threads.
Heißt: Der Prozessor berechnet ein paar Millisekunden lang den f@h Client.
Dann kommt irgendein Service, dann der nächste, nochmal ein Hintergrund-Programm, usw.
Kein Thread läuft durchgängig auf dem Prozessor(-kern).
Die Festlegung auf einen Kern verringert nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Thread Prozessorzeit bekommt.

Sollte der Fall eintreten, dass der 1. Kern frei ist, wird Windows ihm einen Thread des Leerlaufprozesses zu weisen.
Der ist nur da, damit das System keine Lücken bekommt (Jeder Kern braucht immer einen Thread zum Ausführen).
Dann wird Rechenleistung verschenkt weil ja der f@h Thread in den Sekundenbruchteilen laufen könnte...


----------



## Mitch (11. September 2008)

danke, für die umfangreiche erklärung. generell verstehe ich schon worauf du hinaus willst, da ich schon glaube, ein breites wissen in sachen hard- und software zu haben, aber rein subjektiv lief mir der rechner nicht reibungslos genug.
ich habe den ganzen tag über 2 firefox fenster auf mit, in der regel, 8 bzw. 10 tabs, davon 2 mit geöffneten pdf dokumenten, dazu thunderbird, mindestens 2 offene office dokumente und diverse sachen im hintergrund, seien es kommunikations- oder systemtools. hinzu kommen diverse gadgets in der sidebar mit newstickern und ähnlichem sowie die tatsache, dass auch der gpu client cpu rechenleistung nutzt.
zwischen den meisten dieser offenen programme muss ich ständig wechseln, sodass es sicherlich etwas zu tun gibt für meine doch in die jahre gekommene cpu.
eventuell waren zum testzeitpunkt noch andere faktoren im spiel, aber dies kann ich nun nicht mehr nachvollziehen. in jedem fall hat auch der gpu client beim starten des cpu clients mit einer fehlermeldung bezüglich der machine id seinen dienst quittiert, sodass ich den gpu client immer nachträglich nochmal starten musste.
die korrekte einstellung der machine id habe ich wie bereits erwähnt mehrfach geprüft und auch in unterschiedlichen varianten getestet.
wie auch immer, der cpu client bleibt, wie gesagt, aus gründen der energieeffizienz erstmal aus.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du ne richtig gute WU (292punkte zB) für den CPU-Client bekommst, dann bringt das richtig viel ppd.


----------



## Derber-Shit (28. Juni 2009)

mag mein PC das programm nicht oder warum nuckelt der immer nur an "11/1500" rumm?  Das Viewing sieht auch komisch aus... die grafik baut sich immern eu auf und weißt fehler auf... liegt das an der 8 MB Grafik?


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juni 2009)

Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein.

Hats du TeamViewer? Dann schreib mal Nr. und PW per PN. Dann schau ich mír das mal an!


----------



## Derber-Shit (28. Juni 2009)

moment... müsste ich noch schnell installieren
ok hab


----------



## Derber-Shit (28. Juni 2009)

klappts nicht?


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juni 2009)

Der Xeon ist halt lahhhmmmm...das kannste nichtz machen


----------



## gharbi_sam (6. Dezember 2009)

Tach leute !

Hab ein komisches fehler beim tray client bekommen, sowas hatte ich bisjetzt noch nie...

Hab ein screenshot vom logfile im anhang hochgeladen, das wird euch bestimmt weiterhelfen den fehler auf dem grund zu gehen...

Danke im voraus


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Dezember 2009)

Nabend gharbi-sam,

Der Error-Code (63) bedeutet, dass der Client beim Start ein paar Dateien vermisst, oder sie nicht nutzen kann, falls ihm keine Rechte gewährt sind.
Quelle

Wie im Log zu sehen ist, hat der Client gerade eine neue .dll runtergeladen. Vielleicht ist da was schief gelaufen.

Am besten löschst du mal den im Log erwähnten Core, die neue .dll, die Queue.dat und die unitinfo aus deinem Foldingordner und führst den Clienten mit Administratorrechten aus.


----------



## gharbi_sam (6. Dezember 2009)

Ok danke dir, hab's so gemacht wie du es mir gesagt hast und es hast geklappt !

Ich hatte allerdings einen laufenden workunit beim GPU client der auf pause war verloren, sowas nervt einfach ...

Danke fuer deine hilfe  !


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Dezember 2009)

Gerngeschehen, dafür sind wir ja da und haben im Gegensatz zu anderen Teams dieses übersichtliche Forum .


----------



## Cheater (2. März 2010)

Hi,

ich hoffe meine Frage ist nicht total unsinnig, aber ist es möglich mehrere Tray Clients nebeneinander laufen zu lassen? Mein alter Dual-Core ist dann doch schon nicht mehr der schnellste und läuft auch nicht den ganzen Tag. Aber irgendwie habe ich keine Lust, dass nur ein Kern voll ausgelastet wird und der andere nur im Idle ist. Bei browsen brauch ich nunmal die "Rechenkraft" nicht und würde daher gerne einen weiteren Clienten parallel laufen lassen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2010)

An sich kein Problem - Cheater
Frage(n)..
- welches BS??
- welcher Dual-Core??


----------



## Cheater (2. März 2010)

BS: Win 7 x64
Als Prozessor kommt ein alter E6400 Core2Duo mit 2,5 GHz zum Einsatz. 

Da bin ich ja erleichtert, dass es prinzipiell funktioniert. Jetzt muss mir nur noch wer verraten, wie ich das am dümmsten anstelle


----------



## Argead (2. März 2010)

Den Ordner kopieren (wenn der Client aus ist).

Dann beim nächsten Start die Client ID ändern sodass einer z.B. 1 hat und der andere 2. Ein -local flag schadet auch nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2010)

Sinnvollerweise den neuen Ordner erst noch "aufräumen"
Also *unitinfo* (und allenfalls *queue.dat*) löschen und  den *work*-Unterordner leeren

Dann einen Run mit *-configonly* in der .exe um (wie Argead angemerkt hat) die Client-ID zu ändern

Danach sollte alles passen


----------



## Cheater (3. März 2010)

ok also ich hab jetzt 2 Clienten laufen, aber ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe eiß ich auch nicht  Deshalb hier nochmal meine Schritte 

C:\Users\***\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-x86

Den Ordner hab ich kopiert und aufgeräumt. Dann eine 2. Verknüpfung erstellt, gestartet, Machine ID1 in ID2 geändert und fertig oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2010)

Falls du eine zweite Verknüpfung in *denselben* Odner gemacht hast ist das maximal falsch
Falls du zwei separate Ordner hast solle es ok sein
Siehst du aber
- wenn die CPU auf 100% Last ist
- wenn beide Punkte generieren (zB. in FahMon)

.. dann ist alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Cheater (3. März 2010)

Nein die zweite Verknüpfung habe ich in den neu von mir erstellten Ordner verlinkt.

P.S. Ich find das echt super, dass einem hier bei f@h so gut geholfen wird. In anderen Bereichen dieses Forums ist der Umgangston manchmal etwas bescheiden...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2010)

Cheater schrieb:


> P.S. Ich find das echt super, dass einem hier bei f@h so gut geholfen wird. In anderen Bereichen dieses Forums ist der Umgangston manchmal etwas bescheiden...


 
1. Danke für das Kompliment - wir nehmen unsere "Aufgabe" auch durchaus ernst

2. Ja - hast leider Recht - mancherorten herrschen wirklich "Fanboy-Kriege" und rüde Rede


----------

